
Musk Sent an Email to Employees at 1:20am. Is It Signaling the End of Tesla? - avitzurel
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/elon-musk-sent-an-email-to-employees-at-120-in-morning-it-just-may-signal-end-of-tesla.html
======
wakeywakeywakey
> Musk Ordered a 'Cream of Mushroom' Soup for Lunch Today. Is it Signaling the
> End of Tesla?

Shameful editorial.

------
samcday
I think Betteridge's law of headlines definitely applies here :)

